# Setting up 20G planted tank, some questions



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Heya folks, I've not checked in since 2015 according to the tab at the top of the page here, but ive a few questions!

Started to set up my old 20G as a Zen tank - Dragon rock hardscape, planted - relatively low tech, but we have a good light system and Flourish substrate.

My hubby and I have yet to decide on stocking - I don't want it over stocked, and wanting shrimp etc, and he wants tiger barbs. -- we'll figure that out eventually.

I want to give the plants some time to grow in before we add in any new fishy buddies, but, I don't want to stall the tank out after transferring media from our 75G tank. What would you recommend to do in this case?

I've seen on youtube people adding a fresh raw shrimp to feed the cycle, and also seen straight ammonia being added.

Thoughts?


----------



## coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

I used ammonia for cycling and did not have any problem.


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

Sounds like you are transferring the media from the 75G tank which is running, I assume the contents/inhabitants of the 75G tank is healthy, just simply transfer the water from the 75G into the newly setup 20G and you ae all set. For the 75G is just a water change when you top the tank up with new water.


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

I just worry that it will be a few weeks before we decide on what friends we're going to stock the tank with, and that if I just transfer old tank water as the food source that it'll be used up between the plants and transferred media.


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

That's your least worries, just put a bit of the fish food in every now and then or temporary transfer a fish from the 75G tank.


----------



## Elmer42 (Feb 13, 2020)

I will probably be in the same situation. From my reading, continuing to dose with diluted ammonia in the meantime is ok. That's what I plan to do. I also used a shrimp tail in the past. I like the precision of the ammonia method. Home Hardware has their own brand which seems to be pure.


----------



## alphaparrot (Nov 28, 2017)

I agree, feeding ammonia is probably going to be your most robust solution--you know the tank is getting ammonia regularly, you know how much, etc. There is going to be competition for the ammonia between the BB and the plants, but that's true in an established tank as well. In a very heavily-planted tank, it's actually possible for plants to consume more ammonia than the BB do--their response and uptake time in an ammonia spike can be faster, especially if you have any faster-growing plants. But initially, as your plants are still getting established, that definitely shouldn't be a problem.

Incidentally, there is an easy solution to the barbs vs shrimp predicament you have with your husband. 

Set up two tanks 

Hello, I'm an enabler.


----------



## flyingmomo (Jul 6, 2017)

You are definitely more experienced then me but when I set up my tank, I put in the substrate, few plant, few dosing of ammonia and let it run for about 6 weeks before I stocked it. It really helped the fishes I feel. By the way where did you buy Dragon rock from, everywhere they seem 4$/lbs, I love their look but not thier price


----------

